# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Lysmata amboinensis

## Gil Miguel

*Lysmata amboinensis*

*Nome Cientifico:*  Lysmata amboinensis
* Nome Cumum*: Camarão Limpador, Peppermint shrimp, Scarlet cleaner 
*Tamanho:* 6.0 cm 
* Temperatura:* 20 - 30 °C    
* Origem:* Mar vermelho e Indo-pacifico
* Dificuldade de manutenção* _(1 fácil a 5 muito difícil)_*:* 2
* Reef-safe* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):_ 1
* Agressividade intra-família* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_*:* 3
* Agressividade intra-espécie* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo):_ 3
* Alimentação*: Détritivoro e desparasitante. Aconselhavél adição de Iodo.
* Reprodução:* Em aquário   
* Utilidade:*  Desparasitador de peixes
* Particularidades:* Possui uma lista branca da cabeça até ao inicio da cauda.
Aclimatizar com cuidado porque é muito sensivél a alterações de salinidade e Ph.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Para alem de desparasitar os peixes este tambem limpa as anemonas sem ser comido.
  Pode-se considerar simbiose?

----------


## Pedro Albino



----------


## Pedro Lopes

Boas

se pusermos um aqua só com estes camarões eles reproduzem-se?
de tamanho necessitamos para o aquario?

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Boas
> 
> se pusermos um aqua só com estes camarões eles reproduzem-se?
> de tamanho necessitamos para o aquario?


 :Olá:  :Olá: ando com a mesma duvida do PEDRO LOPES, alguem sabe? :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## joaocostal

Os meus tens filhotes todos os 15 dias... 

Três sempre com ovos...

Infelizmente com a peixarada dentro do aqua nao duram 3 minutos

----------

